# Old picture, but interesting.



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

This picture is from a trip last Sept. in Santa Rosa Sound near Tiger Point. Sorry for the late post as I just ran back across it in my archives and thought some might like it. 

This fish had been gigged, looks like a few weeks, before. Just missing his vitals. Just goes to show you how well these guys can survive a major injury.
A man would have died from this if not treated.


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

I've got one for you . Back in the 60's my dad and a partner built a floating cabin in the marshes here in Texas . One night while floundering my Dad lost his homemade stringer with one flounder on it . Six months later his partner gigged a flounder and went to string it and noticed a rope thru its mouth . He pulled the rope in and found a barneckle incrusted float on the other end . He sracped the barneckles off to reveal my Dad's name carved in the wooden block he had put on as a float. True story.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tough as those Texas hogs.Great stories.
Thanks for sharing.
bamafan611


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

Great post!!!! westgalbay


----------

